# LWC Inseminar info



## LemonSponge (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Could anyone tell me what happens at an Inseminar event, please? I'd like to go to get some more info, but i'm not really at the stage of discussing my options in great detail. Is it possible to just go and listen to the seminar, without having an individual conversation with the staff? I don't want to feel uncomfortable there.

I'm still trying to decide between DIUI and adoption.

Thank you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

its like an open session saying what the clinic can offer a presentation by some of the staff to  a group. i was booked into one for egg sharing unbeknown to me and I was over 35 so it wasn't the correct one so do check. They often give you a discount on first appt if you book an appt then and there go for info.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Definitely worth going to listen. They do try and encourage you to sign up - of course! But you don't have any obligation. Take care


----------



## LemonSponge (Jan 22, 2013)

Great, thank you for your advice, ladies.


----------

